
Common Lisp: First Contact [pdf] - nickb
http://homepage.mac.com/svc/CommonLispFirstContact/CommonLispFirstContact.pdf
======
unalone
Wait. Does Scribd automatically create files out of PDFs for HN? How did you
do that?

~~~
ed
It's actually really easy. Just tell "slurp" where to download the original
file, and you'll be redirected to the ipaper version of that document. It can
be any file format that Scribd supports :)

Syntax: <http://www.scribd.com/slurp?url=>[target_url]

Example:
[http://www.scribd.com/slurp?url=http://homepage.mac.com/svc/...](http://www.scribd.com/slurp?url=http://homepage.mac.com/svc/CommonLispFirstContact/CommonLispFirstContact.pdf)

More info here: <http://www.scribd.com/platform/documentation/upload>

~~~
unalone
Huh. Very cool. I did not know that.

Out of curiosity, does Scribd still support any non-iPaper display formats? I
recall reading something in HTML there, and it was a lot more natural-seeming.

